# Touareg RNS-850 Volume Issue w/Sirius Channel Updates



## Arnaut (Dec 28, 2017)

Purchased new Touareg in August 2017. Every time that Sirius pushes a channel update, the receiver malfunctions. The volume knob and steering wheel controls fail to function. But, switching to AM or FM allows me to change volume then switch back to Satellite where the new volume level is present, but the controls still fail to operate. This happens EVERY time Sirius pushes an update. Also, at the same time, I lose several random (but not all) Sirius presets, even those that were not added/deleted in the update (like 80s on 

Spent three hours with vehicle in service at dealer where they informed me that I am on the latest software version and they couldn't detect a problem. They told me to contact Sirius. I called Sirius who immediately told me to take vehicle to dealer.

Called VWoA Customer Service. They told me that they are unable to assist until this issue can be replicated in front of a service technician. 


Anyone else experience anything like this?


Thanks,
~Christian


----------



## ChicagoT5 (May 11, 2008)

Same thing happened to me several months ago. Started the car one morning and headed to work and the display showed that Sirius was sending a channel update or something, but it never finished. The radio was inoperable during the updated. After all was said and done, I had lost all of my Sirius presets and oddly the updated added a few that were not there before (channels I would never listen to). My solution was to cancel my Sirius subscription (I had grown tired of their short playlists anyway), and have switched to Pandora instead. My main issue with Pandora is switching stations while driving is pretty much on par with texting and driving (i.e. dangerous), so I only change stations at stoplights or when pulled over. Not exactly convenient.


----------



## X204 (Jul 7, 2017)

Arnaut said:


> Purchased new Touareg in August 2017. Every time that Sirius pushes a channel update, the receiver malfunctions. The volume knob and steering wheel controls fail to function. But, switching to AM or FM allows me to change volume then switch back to Satellite where the new volume level is present, but the controls still fail to operate. This happens EVERY time Sirius pushes an update. Also, at the same time, I lose several random (but not all) Sirius presets, even those that were not added/deleted in the update (like 80s on
> 
> Spent three hours with vehicle in service at dealer where they informed me that I am on the latest software version and they couldn't detect a problem. They told me to contact Sirius. I called Sirius who immediately told me to take vehicle to dealer.
> 
> ...


Yes, I have a 2017 and oddly enough, yesterday my car did this. It was "linking" for my 10 minute drive then when I got back in car 30 mins later, a couple of my Sirius channels were wiped out (including preset 1 - 1st Wave). Just added it back in but does make you wonder how stable this old system will be.


----------



## Arnaut (Dec 28, 2017)

*Update*

Had the vehicle back at the dealer for about three days. Though they're still not able to recreate the issue on-demand, I did capture the issue on video and provided it to them. This plus repeated calls to VW Customer Service got their attention. Service Department at dealer is now getting full support form VW Corporate (or so I am told) on diagnosing the issue further.

If they reach a solution, I'll pass the information along. 

Here's a link to the video. Click here for video


~Christian


----------



## rcprato (Sep 14, 2007)

The RNS-850 in our 11 Touareg is acting in a similar way after I upgraded software to a newer version last summer, takes a long time for Sirius radio to start and we loose preset stations like you showed in your video.

I wonder if something in the VW radio software is conflicting with a change Sirius has pushed to the satellite radio portion on the RNS-850 ?

Do you know version of your RNS-850 software ?

Mine is now V711 I think, was V184 before I updated with a disc I got through VW Technical Literature website


----------



## dr. pimento (Nov 22, 2006)

I have a 2016 Touareg with the RNS-850 and I've experienced the same loss of presets after updates and I thought it would be helpful to share my version information which has remain unchanged since I picked up the vehicle 2 years ago.

Media Version: HN+_US_VW_P0738
Navigation Database Version: 7P6060884D NAR 6.13.2

I watched the short YouTube video and never noticed that update on my radio that may be because I never turn on the radio until after the engine has been on for more than two minutes. This allows the radio to conduct all the required verifications without attempting to amuse me at the same time. In my opinion, I don't expect the volume knob to function during an update...

I'm just glad that I can re-enter the presets after an update; if that didn't work I'm sure VW and Sirius would point fingers at each other and the issue would NEVER be resolved.

Cheers.


----------



## Arnaut (Dec 28, 2017)

*Update*

Update - 01/12/2018

Another three-day stint in service at the local dealer. Local technician was in direct contact with VW Techline. Ultimately, I am told that their work 'should' resolve the volume lock-up issue when Sirius updates are distributed (Odd, since no software update was applied) and the disappearing preset issue is unresolved. Also, their write up closes with the following statement...

"...After submitting the customer supplied video to the helpline, they informed us that there has been issues arising due to Sirius making changes on their end and no solution is available on our end. Advise customer to contact Sirius to see if the issue can be resolved on their end."

To summarize, this is a known, systemic issue. VW and the dealer are washing their hands of the issue. You (the customer) need to resolve this on your own if you want a solution. 

Thanks Volkswagen! (sarcasm intended)

Back to Customer Service in Auburn Hills.


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

Yep, my wife's 2016 has the same issue. One day the volume was stuck and would not allo her to turn the radio up or down her entire ride to work. At least 3 or 4 times all of her presets were erased.

Oddly, this has never happened on any other Sirius equipped VW's that we have owned.


----------



## suntaug (Aug 17, 2004)

I have a 16 and it does this all the time. So happy to hear that the dealer considers this normal🤪


----------



## Arnaut (Dec 28, 2017)

*Update - 05/24/2018*

An update to the thread...

After six trips to the dealer. Hardware replaced twice. Well, three times... the first attempt was with faulty hardware. VWoA Customer Care was engaged with multiple people assisting on my case.

Six months later, I have new hardware and a radio that still malfunctions as much as it did previously. VW now reports that they are aware of the problem. They conceded that I am NOT the only person that is experiencing the issue. However, they have no solution at this time and will not confirm if they are even attempting to correct the software. 

In short, they admit it is a problem and are refusing to do ANYTHING about it. I bought a $55k vehicle with a radio that they admit is faulty and they will NOT resolve. 



Ug!


----------



## rcprato (Sep 14, 2007)

Sirius pushed a channel update yesterday and erased all presets, big PIA.

The RNS850 in our Touareg's so archaic for this level of vehicle it is not funny at all !

Because it is part of the vehicle information system you can't change it to a newer head unit with modern features like CarPlay built in.


----------



## tamorgen (Dec 1, 2003)

My wife has been complaining about the presets being deleted whenever SiriusXM updates their channel lineup for well over a year on our 2013 Touareg TDI. Our dealer told us it wasn't their problem, and at first, SiriusXM said they were aware of it, then told us it wasn't their issue, and they didn't have any known cases of this happening, and we were the only ones on the planet this was happening to (yes, one of their 'customer care advocates' told me this.

My wife just called back SiriusXM today, and was told that yes, they were aware of it again, and that it was an issue with VW/Audi radios, and that VW had case open regarding this. I'm trying to contact VW customer care to verify their BS, so we'll see.

Glad to see that their are other people affected and it's not just us, as the BS artists at SiriusXM told me.


----------



## tamorgen (Dec 1, 2003)

Arnaut said:


> An update to the thread...
> 
> After six trips to the dealer. Hardware replaced twice. Well, three times... the first attempt was with faulty hardware. VWoA Customer Care was engaged with multiple people assisting on my case.
> 
> ...


Arnaut,
Did VWoA provide you with any reference? I just got off the phone with them and the woman was utterly unhelpful. Basically told me to go piss away money at the dealer.


----------



## Manfredr (Aug 6, 2018)

*Sirius stations disappearing after channel update*

I am having the exact same issue with my 2014 Touareg TDI Lux. When I was still under warranty and mentioned it to the dealer service they said of course they never heard of such problems and there are no software updates.
For some reason, this happens a lot more frequent now, like every other week. It’s very annoying, hoping to see some solution coming forward!


----------



## ribbit (Jun 4, 2012)

Best way to get their,Sirrius, attention is to tell them you want a rebate for the months the problem exists. Money talks. If they get a few thousand call it will get resolved.


----------



## ribbit (Jun 4, 2012)

Just happened to me 2016 TDI All presets went away and to my knowledge no updates were made It never happened in my 2012 TREG or my JSW 09. Don't know whats going on,but if it hsppens again _ will call Sirrius._


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2018)

*FIX - Deleted presets on VW Touareg RNS850*

Hi Guys,

I have been having this issue for the past year or so with my presets being deleted when a Sirius update comes through.


I found a fix ( at least on my 2016 Touareg ).

What I did was reset the radio as soon as the update was finished. It worked! Once it started back up, the presets were back.


If you don't know how to reset the radio, press "Phone, Climate, the Center Knob, Nav, and Traffic" all at once.

Good luck. Let me know if this works for you.


Steven


----------



## brainchild24 (Mar 25, 2008)

That worked thanks ton, will update after the next Sirius update, also that fixed the radio startup time.


----------



## mjwjal01 (Jan 7, 2004)

I have a 2016 TDI Sport- RNS 850 as well but not sure what version of the firmware. I'm guessing older than yours. I have experienced the same issue several times but all have been resolved.

The first time it happened I switched from satellite to radio and back. Nothing happened. I was still unable to change the volume. I even tried turning the radio off but it didn't work. Finally I turned off the car and back on and it started working again. 

The second time I was able to switch from satellite to radio and back to satellite to get it working.

Sounds like you've done both of these though so it's not much help.


----------

